# صليبك عجيب يا إلهى



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 أكتوبر 2012)

** إلهي حينما تقسو كل الأذرع البشرية،

أجد يديك مبسوطتين بالحب لي!

حينما يضيق الطريق بي،

أجدك رفيقي في الطريق الضيق،

بل أصير رفيقك في طريق صليبك،

* تحوِّل مرارة الضيق إلى عذوبة الراحة فيك!

نعم! إنه مجد وشرف لي لا استحقه أن أرافقك!

لأصلب معك فأشاركك واختبر قوة قيامتك!

* نعم! من يقدر أن يحمل الصليب؟

لكنني إذ انحني لأحمله أجده يحملني،

في عذوبة فائقة أدرك كلمات مخلصي:

"نيري هين (عذب) وحملي خفيف!"

لأحمل صليبك، فيحملني إلى أحضان أبيك!

* انحني أمام الصليب، فتلتصق نفسي بالتراب إلى حين،

تتحول حياتي الترابية إلى حياة سماوية!

صليبك عجيب، يرفعني إليك،

يدخل بي إلى حضرة أبيك القدوس،

يحولني كما إلى كائن سماوي!*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 أكتوبر 2012)

رائع اريد ان احمل صليبك فيحملنى
جميل جدا هذا التعبير الرب يباركك


----------



## jajageorge (12 أكتوبر 2012)

لكنني إذ انحني لأحمله أجده يحملني،

في عذوبة فائقة أدرك كلمات مخلصي:

"نيري هين (عذب) وحملي خفيف!"

لأحمل صليبك، فيحملني إلى أحضان أبيك!
 lما اصدق تلك الكلمات التى تجعلنا نحلق فى السموات لنرى عذوبه ومراحم وحب مسيحنا القدوس


----------



## الياس السرياني (12 أكتوبر 2012)

يا من رُفِعتَ على الصليب وانت معلق الارض على لا شيء

يا من رأت عيون الناظرين إليك

الضعف وانت القوي العليّ

يا من احصيت مع المجرمين

وانت ينبوع المحبة الحكيم

يا من دفعت ثمن خطاياي انا البائس

هل لي أن أقبّل صليبك

أيها الجبّار العظيم...


----------



## fredyyy (12 أكتوبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *أجدك رفيقي في الطريق الضيق،*​


 
*معي في الطريق يا أعز صديق *

*كلام حلو خالص ... نابع من القلب *

.


----------



## candy shop (12 أكتوبر 2012)

روووعه حبيبتى كعادتك

كل ما اقرا خبر عن مصر واتضايق تبتعى اللى يعزينى 

شكرااااااااااا ليكى بجد 

ربنا يخليكى ويبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 أكتوبر 2012)

الله بجد .. كلام ميخرجش غير من حد عايش الحياة الروحية كما ينبغى



> * إلهي حينما تقسو كل الأذرع البشرية،
> 
> أجد يديك مبسوطتين بالحب لي!
> 
> ...


----------



## اليعازر (12 أكتوبر 2012)

> تحوِّل مرارة الضيق إلى عذوبة الراحة فيك




نعم انت الملاذ، وانت الأمان..

يا رب بقوة صليبك نُحفظ من كل الشرور.

ربنا يباركك كلدانية.


.


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أكتوبر 2012)

حلوة الحتة دى 



> ** انحني أمام الصليب، فتلتصق نفسي بالتراب إلى حين،
> 
> تتحول حياتي الترابية إلى حياة سماوية!*



ميرسى تاسونى

ربنا يبارك حياتك الروحية وخدمتك

آمين


----------



## rania79 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

بس ساعات الواحد بيتعب اوى من الصليب اللى بيكون شايلة


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيك يا أختي الغالية على موضوعك الجميل ^ـــ^*

*آسف على التأخر في الرد لكني كنت غائب طواال الفترة الماضية عن الموقع ورأيت الرسالة اليوم *

*ربي يباركك يا أختي*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 أكتوبر 2012)

** انحني أمام الصليب، فتلتصق نفسي بالتراب إلى حين،

تتحول حياتي الترابية إلى حياة سماوية!

صليبك عجيب، يرفعني إليك،

يدخل بي إلى حضرة أبيك القدوس،

يحولني كما إلى كائن سماوي!

**تحفففففففففففففففففففه كتييييييير
وبعتزر انا كمان للتأخير
كنت مش بدخل سامحيني
ربنا يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع رائع حبيبتى كعادة مواضيعك الجميلة 
تقبلى مرورى ​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (17 أكتوبر 2012)

روعه ربنا يباركك وينمي موهبتك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (22 أكتوبر 2012)

** إلهي حينما تقسو كل الأذرع البشرية،

أجد يديك مبسوطتين بالحب لي!

حينما يضيق الطريق بي،

أجدك رفيقي في الطريق الضيق، 
هيلانة كما تعودناكى دائما كلام فى منتهى الروعة والعمق والروحانية يحلق بنا عاليا الى السماء كلامك موسيقى جميلة وسيفونية رائعة وكاننا نسير مع الفادى يعطينا حبا فى زمن الكراهية ويعطينا سلامة الذى يفوق كل عقل نعم انة اعز صديق تسلم ايديكى ياملكة كلماتك عزتنى كثيرا ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك اسرتك وتمتعينا دائما بمواضيعك الجميلة واسلوبك الاجمل
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)

جمييييييييييييلة اوى


----------

